# Is this food okay for mice?



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay, so for my rats I made a homemade food mix. It's awesome, and they love it! It made about 20lbs and cost around $10 to make, and it has last my six rats, three mice and two hamsters about a month, and I've only used a fourth of it. Here are the ingredients:

A box of off brand cheerios.(Cheaper, and less sugar and fat!)

A box of off brand Rice Krispies. (Still cheaper and healthier for them!)

A box of off brand corn flakes.(Once again, cheaper and better!)

Oats

Some of the spiral pasta. I cannot for the life of me remember what it's called, but it's the kind that also has tomato and spinach flavored noodles.

Dog food.

Cat food.

Sunflower seeds.

And some roasted Soy beans. They only had salted ones though (No unroasted ones I could roast myself either.) So only a few.

All of them love this, and so do I, since it's so cheap, and it lasts my forever! Is it okay for my mice too?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm following this as that sounds like what I used to do and may make again


----------

